# Big Bang theory



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally got SWMBO to go to the range. She had "accepted" my new hobby but somehow was uncomfortable around the guns at home. I had taken my daughter to the range and she loved it!

I have two handguns, new to me well. The first was a Sig Mosquito, just something to "plink" with and get use to the autoload actions of handguns. The second was a FNP-9, for me, Home protection and self defense. CCP is in the future.

Having very limited exposure to any weapons in her first 50 years, I expected her timidity about the range. and with 30 years experience, I didn't even try to "teach" her about proper gun handling. The range fornunately has a very good "beginers Video". She enjyoyed putting about 5 or 6 mags from the Mosquito down range, especially when i move the target to 7-10 yards so she could see where she hit the target. I offered her to shoot the FNP, gave her a quick tutorial on the safties and features that were different from the Sig. One shot, and she put it down and backed away. Too much, bang, kick and a much bigger holes in the target. She wasn't scared, she just didn't like it and went back to the Mosquito for a few more mags.

Once we got home, while cleaning the guns, we discussed the actions of each weapon, how they differed and how they were similar. I think she enjoyed the range visit, and will return. We even discussed finding "her gun". one she felt comfortable with, small caliber (smaller than a 9mm) and fits her hand. At home she actually was able to recognise the better "fit" of the FNP, but still prefers something smallish.

So, what is the preference of the significant others in this group. And, how were you able to get from the pop-gun to the big-bang of todays weaponry. No, i don't ever expect her to crave a 1911-.45 cal. Should I steer her towards a wheel gun, SW airweight?

Your opinions are always welcome.

Fire away (is that safe to say on this forum?)

TIA

John


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

The felt recoil on a S&W airweight would be too much for someone who doesn't like the kick of a 9mm. 

I would suggest that you see if you can rent a little .380 next time you are at the range.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Not to be contrary, but I would not recommend a .380 for a beginner. The commonly-found .380's are blowbacks, which are very snappy, and in fact fairly close in felt recoil to the 9mm. IOW, if someone doesn't like the 9, then they will not like a 9mm Short (aka .380). My wife shoots an extensive lineup of pistols, but she won't shoot my PPK/s or P3AT.

My wife went from absolute beginner to being very comfortable with 9mm and .357mag in a short period of time. She started on a Walther P22, which is a very small .22lr semi-auto. Once comfortable, she moved to a Bersa .380 - not for the caliber, but for the overall pistol size which fit her very well. Once comfortable with that one, she easily transitioned to the extensive collection of 9mm's that we have, and is quite accurate with them. BTW, the transition from one platform to another only took a few range sessions.

Once comfortable with the nines, she went on to try full-house .357's in a Colt Trooper. This isn't as impressive as it sounds, as the Colt is a very heavy revolver that absorbs a lot of recoil. But she did it without any fear at all.

I think you should consider just letting her get comfortable with the .22 you already have. Once there, she shouldn't have any problems going to the 9mm you already have. I wouldn't go with anything smaller than your FN at this point, as too small means too much recoil and not enough grip to control it. Another route to consider is to get her a full-sized .357 revolver and shoot .38's through it. This type of setup won't recoil much at all, and has the bonus of being easier to learn on as well.

good luck,
PhilR.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I screwed up this weekend, finely got my wife to the range this weekend to shoot her xmas present M&P 9C. All went well till I let her shoot my 40 and 45, she didnt like the 45, she said it was a cannon. but I'll be damed if she didnt fall in love with my 40. I had to explain No babe this is mine GET YOUR OWN.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My wife started on a 9mm and became comfortable with shooting it during her first range session in which she fired 60 rounds. I kept her target at about 3 yards the whole time to help build her confidence.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Redwolf said:


> I had to explain No babe this is mine GET YOUR OWN.


Wrong move!! Take it from me, you are better off letting her have it. I _used_ to have a Glock. It's my wife's now. I also used to have a little J-frame Smith. It's her's now as well.

There is a good side to this, besides the development of a permanent shooting partner. Every time she takes one of yours, you have a reason to go out and get another one. It's kinda fun actually - my wife likes to go to gunshows.....

PhilR.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

LMAO Very True


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advise. I guess we will have to start purusing the various gun stores around.  

I was thinking the P3AT, but have heard the comments here about the sharp recoil. The Walther P22 was also recomended by a friend, in pink of course. 

He also has a nice .357mag and has offered to let her use the gun at his range.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you do any reloading? 

When I was little, my dad would load light .38s and .45 Schofields for me to shoot in his Vaqueros. The guns were still way to big for my hands but the recoil was manageable.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

johnr said:


> I was thinking the P3AT, but have heard the comments here about the sharp recoil. The Walther P22 was also recomended by a friend, in pink of course.


Don't get a P3AT, at least not yet. These small semi-autos are intolerant of poor shooting or cleaning skills. IOW you really need to know what you are doing in order to do well with these. I can't tell you how many times of read of people having problems with them, and I'm sure that a lot of those people just don't know how to own them.

They do however make a good deep conceal gun, so I could recommend one once you get some experience under your/her belt.

I don't care for the P22 (and I'm a big Walther fan), but they do serve a purpose. As mentioned, we had one too, but we sold it once my wife became comfortable with larger and better pistols. I rarely sell a pistol, but the P22 was never accurate enough to make me happy.

PhilR.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Not to be contrary, but I would not recommend a .380 for a beginner.


I have to disagree with you Phil. With my wife, (first time ever shooting) I rented a Glock 19, she hated it. My wife is on the smallish side, 5'2" 125 etc. Another female shooter on the range offered to let my wife try her Bersa .380 Thunder, she loved it, I bought one for her. She got trained by the owner of the shop. six months later she tries a Glock 19c...loves it... I bought her one and she shoots it exclusively now. I have to get special permission from her if I want to take it to a shoot. Let her find what is comfortable to her and she'll grow with it as time goes on. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a thought, but if she's happy shooting a .22lr, why push for a larger and more expensive caliber? Unless you're planning on having her carry it, I'm sure the paper doesn't care.

A .22 is the best paper puncher there is.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

MLB said:


> Unless you're planning on having her carry it, I'm sure the paper doesn't care.


Not ot be rude, but we have lived in central NC without personal handguns in the house for over 50 years. Until recently, we have not felt like we needed personal protection. Just having a gun in the house is unsafe (IMHO) so unless we plan on training to shoot and carry, we are probably safer without any weapons for someone to steal or use against us.

YMMV

John


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No offense taken or intended.

Your initial post describing handgunning as a hobby threw me. Regardless, if the firearms are locked away safely when not being used, I don't see them making your household any less safe than the cleaver in the kitchen does.

I can see your point if you plan on having them handy for a home defense purpose. Perhaps a steel framed revolver that she can practice using 38 special and load to .357 when the time comes. My S&W Model 27 is a breeze with the 38's due to the heavy frame.


----------

